# Halloween Pet Parade



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

It is time for our Fall Festival! It starts with the Halloween Pet Parade which my previous Maltese Chloe had won 2 yrs in a row. Now it was Zoey's debut...

The Hawaiian Aloha Maltese...Marcus & Caesar (her 2 buddies) & Zoey in their Hawaiian outfits









The WIND was crazy! 









Come on Mom, get this parade on the road










We even had matching outfits & Hawaiian music
And the winner is......









ALOHA is the winner! Very nice travel bag :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

thats great!
congrats!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance: Ann - Congratulations :sHa_banana::sHa_banana: That is just the funniest, most adorable Hawaiian float. It looks so great and I love the three Malts in their Hawaiian shirts. Your little Zoey is one lucky girl.:chili:I just cracked up when I saw the second shot. Before reading that it was the wind I was worried that they were going WAY too fast.:w00t:but luckily read on to see it was the wind.:smheat: You deserved the win.:good post - perfect
Hmmmm, I think one day you might have to have a float-off with Pat. :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, that is way too cute!!! Awesome pics. Loved every one of them. :wub: Congrats on the win! :chili:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

YAY ALOHA! GOOD JOB! Awesome pics, too... I love them all in that cart together.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: Woohoo!!! Congrats!!!! :chili::chili:


Isn't it fun!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033: Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's so cute, congrats on the win too.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033: Congratulations!! Awesome float and the fluffs are too cute.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you, it was really a blast to create. We thought we were going to blow away. Was even too cold to drink the margarita's we also brought.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Very festive! What was playing on your iPod?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

great float:aktion033::chili: Congrats on your win
gosh I would love to go to a Pet Parade


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Ann and Zoey.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

We played the Hukilau song & a variety of hawaiian luau party music. Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!! Your "float" was awesome!! You definitely deserved to win!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Before reading that it was the wind I was worried that they were going WAY too fast.:w00t:but luckily read on to see it was the wind.:smheat:


ROFLOL~   

Congrats...your float was so festive...and those mini hawaiian shirts - too funny and cute!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, that float is amazing. Looks like you all had a good time.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

congratulations! Great job!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats, you did a great job with the float and the costumes. your babies looked well behaved and patient.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

congrats!! the aloha float looks wonderful!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

How fun! Congratulations! Your float looks awesome!!! :good post - perfect


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Aloha and congratulations on your win. The fluffs look adorabale in their
matching attire. Alvin just asked "Hey Mom how come we don't have matching Aloha shirts when we live in Hawaii".:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Guess I have to 
go shopping. Your float was won was fantastic!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I can see why your cuties won!
What a great float!

I hadn't heard of pet parades until I joined SM.
What a fun event. 
Not sure if they have them here in Canada.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: I love, love, love these pics!:chili: Aloha! Your Zoey is so adorable. You did a great job. Thanks for sharing these with us.:blush:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow!!! Amazing!!! Congrats! All the babies are adorable!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Very cute fluffs and float! Looks like you all had a FAB time!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol those photos are sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You did a wonderful job!! Your float is so cute and the pups looks adorable as Hawaiian Aloha Malts. :wub: That looks like so much fun. 
Congratulations on the win but I would have been surprised if you didn't win. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> Aloha and congratulations on your win. The fluffs look adorabale in their
> matching attire. Alvin just asked "Hey Mom how come we don't have matching Aloha shirts when we live in Hawaii".:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Guess I have to
> go shopping. Your float was won was fantastic!!!


 
Zoey states "Hey Mom, can we go to Hawaii & give Alvin our shirts, he really needs them" :thmbup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

ann80 said:


> Zoey states "Hey Mom, can we go to Hawaii & give Alvin our shirts, he really needs them" :thmbup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh CONGRATS, it looked teriffic.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh what FUN pictures 

thanks for sharing!

Kat


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh my... they are gorgeous!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sooo soo cute !!! love the shirts ! and the float


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Way to go! Looks like your crew had alot of fun, too.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how much fun, what a beautiful float!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like fun :biggrin: congratulations :cheer:


----------

